# ND Crow Season Opens August 16th



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm looking forward to it, crow season is almost upon us.

Decoys are ready, batteries for the ecaller charged....anyone else participating on Monday?

I can't find the numbers out west as we had back east, but there's enough around north of Biz.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I come home on Monday but may do some scouting on Tues. My dad is sending me all his crow dekes so they will hopefully get here by the end of next week. Good luck!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

If you are serious about crow hunting become good with a mouth call as they work ten times better plus they don't wise up to a mouth call like they do the e-caller.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Any recommendations on brand of mouth call?

I found an area here that has about 150 crows. Trying to pattern them but they seem to be in a different field each day. Same general area though. I have 37 dekes. Just need to get out there and start bustin some up.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I've got a Primos and Knight & Hale call... The Primos is a little lower call, like an adult. I can't say that one call is that much better than the other. Learn all of the crow "Caws" and the purr and you'll be A-ok. The best decoying for me is always the first hour or so of shooting hours.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Nodak Duke,
If you enjoy hand calling crows you need to treat yourself to a Mallardtone crow call, they are the best I've ever used. I've used them for 39 years on crows.

You are quite correct about a hand call if you are better than an average caller. I've always said that a man can kill crows anytime with a good hand call!

How many crows do you shoot on a good day up there in North Dakota?

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## gobbler (Jan 28, 2005)

Nodak Duke:
Any of the calls made by Gibson are great. Bob is right that Mallardtones are good but hard to find now as they have gone out of business.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Now that Mallardtone is out of business after 60 years I would buy the Gibson crow calls. Gibson always did make a good crow call. They also make the best looking crow calls as well. You can buy them at "The CrowMart Store" on the Crow Buster web site. www.crowbusters.com

Bob Aronsohn


----------

